# Clippers



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

I need to get a set of clippers bc my boys are starting to show in 4h and such. What do you recommend and is they're anything I need to look for in a set of clippers that's to be used for goats. It seems they're are so many different blade sizes and such I just don't know what works best and keep in mind I'm poor. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I got a pair of andies last year. It was the one everyone seemed to use for show goats. I got a size 10 and a blocking blade and something else I can't remember but we are actually getting ready to go to our leaders house to clip the goats so I'll see what she uses. Her daughter shows a lot so I'll see what they come up with


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

Ok great. A friend of mine uses andis with a t-84 blade. I was just curious if those were all a person would need to do the whole job or not. I seen some people using a bigger set first then a smaller set

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would want to do the bulk of it with a bigger blade then go back over with a finer blade.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok totally loving what she has! She has the same clippers as mine and puts a #10 on and then she bought a case of guards that slip right on. There was like 8 of them and she told me she got them off of amazon for the same price as another head/blade what ever cost. Let me go to Amazon and see if I can find them while I have it fresh in my mind


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok I think these are them. If you can hold off for a few days I can have her find it for me because I want to order it too. 
are we talking about wethers or does too? If wethers you will probably be fine with one size but that won't work for a doe. I didn't keep track of what sizes she used but she used one size for the chest, another for stomach, another for tail and another on my does hips because they are a little high. Some of those may have been the same sized used but it for sure was more then one size


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

I'd probably be doing both at some point but mostly wethers I'd say

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

But that sounds like You have plenty of options with those

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Greenupgoatman (Feb 9, 2017)

Btw I couldn't see what you tried to show me

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...04576764&sr=8-3&keywords=andis+clipper+guards

That's because your dealing with someone running on 4 hours of sleep and they forgot to post it Sorry, you gotta watch me


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

We use the same kind of guards when clipping our does. And a 10 blade when clipping our wethers. I've seen some people get fancy clipping wethers but we stick to the short all over.


----------

